# Lots of Fluffy Butts



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I am LOVING the cabinet incubator!! Test run went _really_ well and I hatched some of the fattest healthiest chicks I have ever seen. Granted these are going to be the weirdest barnyard mixes ever... (Literally any combination of: White Laced Red Cornish, Silver Gray Dorking, Gold Brabanter, Cream Legbar, heritage Rhode Island, or Silver Penciled Rock...)










The white ones... (And judging by the beard on the back one I am guessing he's a Brabanter mix! Love the weird masks...)









Red-Headed step children...









The Rainbow Chipmunk Gang...









I think the two to the left are purebred Brabanters by happenstance.... the other a mix!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww they do look fat and healthy. And will probably stay that way with a new mix of genes. So how many hatched?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How precious!You must be proud,keep up the good work!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Awwwww..........I want chicks now!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Twenty-one hatched. I have already sold a few. The rest I am having a whole lot of fun playing 'Whose Your Daddy?'  An extra toe.... must have Dorking in it.... a beard, must have Brabanter in it....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I hope you keep a redhead or two, I'd really like to see how they feather out.


----------

